# Personal observation on alchohol remedy



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have posted previously about a "wonder" liquid called Jägermeister. I used to catch every single cold or flu that was going around till I found out about Jager as a "party-drink" when mixed with RedBull. That was alright, but, I found that I liked the flavour of Jager by itself and when I had an upset tummy from eating something wrong, it made my tummy feel better quickly.

Then I heard that it might help with other medical problems, so, I started having a single shot as a "desert" after supper - sipping slowly. If I had the tickle of a cold, the shot would burn the back of my throat and by morning, no tickle would be left. If I felt I had a bit of a fever, sipping on some Jager and Advil would burn it away.

Now, not everyone can stand Jager, but, I am one of the few who loves the taste of Buckley's and I love the taste of Jager. For many, it is just horrible medicine ... to me, it is a miracle that I no longer catch every bug or virus that is floating around.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am one of those who doesn't care for it, I would rather drink "Nyquil" but if it will chase off colds and help with the other ailments I am more than willing to give it a try. 

The next time I'm in town, will pick up a bottle, Thanks!


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

With the combination of herbs in it, is should work wonderfully well on many cold virus fronts. Really an excellent high-power tincture for sure.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Does it have a shelf life?
(that may or may not be a dumb question - I wouldn't know, we don't buy alcohol...)


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes - anything with a large percentage of alcohol most usually has a very long shelf life. Alcohol is one of THE best preservative known.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, goatlady. Between this thread and your thread regarding vodka for tinctures, I see an alcohol purchase in my future. My DH will wonder what's happened to his wife.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL! I've known folks who have driven 2 counties away to buy their vodka just so their church friends would not know!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Never had it.
What does it taste like?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

pure alcohol, vodka has no flavor in it's original form. Nasty tasting stuff to my palate, but does the job to make tinctures.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goatlady said:


> LOL! I've known folks who have driven 2 counties away to buy their vodka just so their church friends would not know!


I know some folks like that.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

goatlady said:


> LOL! I've known folks who have driven 2 counties away to buy their vodka just so their church friends would not know!


Ha ha! In our case, alcohol just plain knocks us out, puts us right to sleep. How boring is that? Oh yeah, and we're CHEAP!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

goatlady said:


> LOL! I've known folks who have driven 2 counties away to buy their vodka just so their church friends would not know!


Plenty of bible verses telling folks to have a drink.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! I spent three years in Germany, and that stuff was legendary for its potency. And there is another practical use for it. If you run out of lighter fluid, Jaegermeister is an emergency substitute. No, I'm not kidding...been there and done that way back in my smoking and drinking days.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have now added this "wonder" liquid ... to my cellar. Hope I don't need it but it is there... if I do


----------

